# Visual Basic 2010 Informationen aus ini-Datei



## Black-Stallion (25. September 2012)

Guten Abend liebes Forum,
Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben 

Bei mir ist es nun schon einige Zeit her, dass ich mit Visual Basic programmiert, bzw. gearbeitet habe. Insgesamt 1,5 Jahre oder noch mehr... naja wie dem auch sei. Habe heute VB 2010 installiert und direkt angefangen zu programmieren. Das Meiste kann ich noch; nur bei einem hakt es. 
Ich möchte die Einstellungen des Programmes als *ini-Datei speichern. Die Informationen sollen E-mail-Adresse, Passwort und Name sein. Soweit so gut. Nur ich weiß nicht, wie ich diese Informationen beim Schließen des Programmes als *ini-Datei abspeichere und beim nächsten Start des Programms wieder automatisch lade.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...
Viele Grüße


----------



## ING (26. September 2012)

Black-Stallion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...


aber sicher doch...
Let me google that for you


----------



## Black-Stallion (26. September 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja, schon klar. gegooglt hab ich auch. Aber wo muss ich das einbinden? Auf welcher Form oder unter welchem Menü-punkt? Da ist das Problem. 
Nehmen wir doch mal diese Seite als Beispiel: VB: INI-Dateien lesen und schreiben
Dort steht ich muss erstmal die Api-Funktionen erstmal deklarieren. Hab ich versucht und bekomme die Fehlermeldung "As Any' is not supported in 'Declare' statements." Gut bedeutet, dass ich das 'As if' rauslöschen muss. Dann vermute ich mal werden sich noch mehr Fehler eröffnen bzw. das Programm so wie es soll nicht funktionieren.

EDIT:
Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit über my.settings-objet den wert der Textboxen zu übernehmen und zu speichern?

EDIT2:
Hab herausgefunden wie es geht. Kann geschlossen werden


----------

